# Quebec - Proposal to ban flavours



## Hooked (30/3/21)

https://www.vapingpost.com/2021/03/...n-vape-flavours-and-restrict-nicotine-levels/
29 March 2021

"... Released last August, the public health report, blamed flavour cartridges for a surge in vaping among high-schoolers. “Indeed, flavours, especially sweet ones, and the way they are marketed increases the attractiveness of the product and decreases the perception of health risks,” said the report.

The document pointed out that the majority of teens and young adults ages 15 to 19 prefer fruit, dessert or mint flavours, while few young people preferred the tobacco flavour, which is the only flavour Quebec intends to continue allowing on the market. To this effect, flavoured products are being blamed for the 70% increase in high-school vaping since 2016..."

Reactions: Informative 2


----------

